# Jobseekers benefit transfer abroad suspended?



## skarfas (2 Jul 2012)

Hi, i am in a difficult situation, i made a jobseekers transfer abroad (Lithuania) a month ago, i did everything as they told me to do registered 3 days after i got the u2 form, lithuanian jobcentre sended all paper work and everything, but still no payment gone thru, called them last week they said its suspended and they have all the papers so i dont have to do anything just wait, so i waited but still nothing, called them today and it is still suspendet, i asked why and whats hould i do, they said nothing just keep checking bank account, said that they ar waiting for some kind of aproval from dublin, then i decidet to call head office in dublin, they checked and said that they dont have any idea what they where talkjing about in me local office and said that everything should be fine (checked me on thier system) so now i dont know what to do? everything fine but no money? what should i do? thanks for any help. And i want to know ar they paying to your bank account weekly or is it monthly when you make a trasnfer abroad?


----------



## putsch (2 Jul 2012)

Sorry don't have the answer to your question  but do have a question of my own. How can anyone be paid "jobseekers" benefit/allowance when not in Ireland - how could someone be seeking a job in Ireland if not resident in Ireland?


----------



## gipimann (2 Jul 2012)

Putsch,
Jobseeker's Benefit (PRSI-based)can be transferred between EU countries for a maximum of 13 weeks, as per an EU regulation on movement of workers and persons seeking work.  Payment is made by the country where the claim was originally made.

The person must sign on locally and meet the requirements regarding job-seeking of the local country.

skarfas,
Did you ask the Irish Social Welfare office to pay your jobseeker's into an Irish bank account or into a Lithuanian account?    If it's an Irish account, who do you bank with?   There is a problem with Ulster Bank accounts in Ireland,  so if you bank with Ulster, the problem is with the bank - payments are delayed for at least 2 weeks at the moment.


----------



## skarfas (2 Jul 2012)

gipimann i asked to pay me to my AIB bank account, the problem is not with the bank becouse newbridge social welfare office says that the claim is suspended, until they will get some kind of aprroval from dublin, but dublin doesnt know anything about any aprovals they say that newbridge is dealing with my claim alone and it should be alright.So im stuck


----------



## gipimann (2 Jul 2012)

Social Welfare in Ireland must get information from the Lithuanian office before it can continue your payment - where did the office in Lithuania send the information to?


----------



## skarfas (2 Jul 2012)

they sendet it to newbridge office, newbridge office said they got everything they need from lithuania, thats the point there is nothing that could stop the payment but it is still suspended.Dont know what the hell is going on.


----------

